# Gskill Ripjaws Overclocking



## bajaj151 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 2*2GB G Skill Ripjaws CL7 1600mhz (Blue one) but it's running at 1333mhz (Motherboard: MSI 890GXM)

1) How can I overclock it to run at 1600mhz ?
2) Is it safe to overclock ?
3) Will there be any noticeable performance difference,if I overclock ?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 30, 2011)

110 views ...no reply


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

i dont think it will make much of a difference by overclocking frequencies but tighter timings will 

Ur MB by default supports 1333 Ram 1600 is supported on OC if u want 1600 u have to manually set if from BIOS >CELL MENU


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ Done...By Increasing FSB

How can I achieve the same freq. (1600) by tighter timings ?
What timings should I set ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Find the timings by using CPUZ 
BTW ur MB will detect the timinigs through SPD & set automatically according to Freq.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey bro, This link will help you Understanding RAM Timings | Hardware Secrets


----------

